# Cyberpunk 2077: in uscita il 10 dicembre 2020



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

L'attesa è finita. Manca poco per l'uscita di *Cyberpunk 2077*, l'attesissimo videogioco FPS open world sviluppato da CD Projekt RED, gli stessi di The Witcher, ed ambientato in una città futuristica nel 2077 come suggerisce il titolo del gioco stesso.

Cyberpunk 2077 sarà disponibile per le seguenti piattaforme: *PS4, Xbox One, PC e Stadia*. La data di uscita è fissata per il *10 dicembre 2020*.

*
ATTENZIONE: Stando ai pareri di recensori, video online ed anche utenti di questo forum, le versioni PS4 ed Xbox One presentano vari bug, ad esempio "crash" durante il gioco, e difetti grafici, in particolare sulla console Sony. Mentre, sempre in riferimento alle fonti citate precedentemente, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi per le versioni PC e Stadia. In futuro, probabilmente, verranno rilasciate delle patch per risolvere questi problemi.

Chi ha già comprato il gioco per PS4 e Xbox One rimanendone deluso e non vuole aspettare le patch correttive, può richiedere il rimborso entro il 21 dicembre 2020. Il team di sviluppo CD Projekt Red ha rilasciato un comunicato, al fine di aiutare i videogiocatori ad essere rimborsati (comunicato sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

Nella versione italiana sarà doppiato da Luca Ward.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

Una bomba! Magari l'ambientazione futuristica può non piacere a tutti, ma sono sicuro che sarà qualcosa di innovativo che farà compiere tanti passi in avanti all'esperienza videoludica. Sarà mio!


----------



## nik10jb (21 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attesa è finita. Manca poco per l'uscita di *Cyberpunk 2077*, l'attesissimo videogioco FPS open world sviluppato da CD Projekt RED, gli stessi di The Witcher, ed ambientato in una città futuristica nel 2077 come suggerisce il titolo del gioco stesso.
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077 sarà disponibile per le seguenti piattaforme: *PS4, Xbox One, PC e Stadia*. La data di uscita è fissata per il *10 dicembre 2020*.



io preordinato la versione per google stadia lunedì scorso!! E su Stadia c'è pure una promo ora: se si preordina cyberpunk si ha in omaggio anche una chromecast ultra HD e il controller di Stadia. Mi ci infognerò molto probabilmente con questo gioco


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> io preordinato la versione per google stadia lunedì scorso!! E su Stadia c'è pure una promo ora: se si preordina cyberpunk si ha in omaggio anche una chromecast ultra HD e il controller di Stadia. Mi ci infognerò molto probabilmente con questo gioco


Grazie di averlo detto. Mi sono appena registrato su Stadia e prenotato  .


----------



## Gas (21 Novembre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> io preordinato la versione per google stadia lunedì scorso!! E su Stadia c'è pure una promo ora: se si preordina cyberpunk si ha in omaggio anche una chromecast ultra HD e il controller di Stadia. Mi ci infognerò molto probabilmente con questo gioco



Grazie per la segnalazione, con controller e chromecast ultra ci farò un pensierino anche se finora Stadia mi ha fatto pena e Cyberpunk non mi ispira granché.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Novembre 2020)

Questo è un titolo che vorrei provare. Al momento non ho una console, datemi una opinione su Stadia


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attesa è finita. Manca poco per l'uscita di *Cyberpunk 2077*, l'attesissimo videogioco FPS open world sviluppato da CD Projekt RED, gli stessi di The Witcher, ed ambientato in una città futuristica nel 2077 come suggerisce il titolo del gioco stesso.
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077 sarà disponibile per le seguenti piattaforme: *PS4, Xbox One, PC e Stadia*. La data di uscita è fissata per il *10 dicembre 2020*.



A mezzanotte e 01 del 10 dicembre sarà in coda download. 
Anni che aspetto, il mio setting preferito curato dalla CDPR.
Non vedo l'ora.

Comunque credo sarà un'esperienza "castrata" su PS4 e Xbox One.
Questi giochi per goderli al meglio vanno giocati su PC performanti.
La mia RTX 2070 Super non vede l'ora di "scaldarsi" un po... nemmeno RDR2 l'ha messa in difficoltà, e oggi si trova sotto i 300 euro... altro che consoles!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione, con controller e chromecast ultra ci farò un pensierino anche se finora Stadia mi ha fatto pena e Cyberpunk non mi ispira granché.


Tra l'altro su Stadia, se fai la prenotazione con Stadia incluso puoi giocarlo senza abbonamento. E l'abbonamento + acquisto del videogioco era una delle cose che mi avevano fatto dubitare di Stadia, perciò non l'avevo voluto comprare un anno fa. Però mi sa che con questa offerta, i possessori della console google decolleranno come se non ci fosse un domani  .



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A mezzanotte e 01 del 10 dicembre sarà in coda download.
> Anni che aspetto, il mio setting preferito curato dalla CDPR.
> Non vedo l'ora.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Ma c'è da dire che per quanto riguarda i giochi in prima persona sono sempre preferibili i PC.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Novembre 2020)

una bomba clamorosa questo gioco. c'è pure Keanu Reeves. giocarlo in questo periodo del cavolo,è manna per me.


----------



## Milanista (22 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro su Stadia, se fai la prenotazione con Stadia incluso puoi giocarlo senza abbonamento. E l'abbonamento + acquisto del videogioco era una delle cose che mi avevano fatto dubitare di Stadia, perciò non l'avevo voluto comprare un anno fa. Però mi sa che con questa offerta, i possessori della console google decolleranno come se non ci fosse un domani  .


Per completezza d'informazione, mi permetto di fare una precisazione: senza abbonamento, con Stadia è possibile giocare soltanto a risoluzione FullHd. Se si vuole il massimo potenziale, 4k e audio 5.1, occorre comunque l'abbonamento, 10 euro al mese (primo mese gratuito).


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2020)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Per completezza d'informazione, mi permetto di fare una precisazione: senza abbonamento, con Stadia è possibile giocare soltanto a risoluzione FullHd. Se si vuole il massimo potenziale, 4k e audio 5.1, occorre comunque l'abbonamento, 10 euro al mese (primo mese gratuito).


Beh a me interessa giocare almeno in una risoluzione decente. Non sono un fanatico, per mia fortuna  .


----------



## Lambro (22 Novembre 2020)

Speriamo che il combat stavolta, che il gameplay tutto, abbia un peso ben maggiore rispetto ai Witcher, per la storia sappiamo già che sarà una sicurezza, il fatto che ci sia pure Keanu Reeves poi è una totale conferma sotto quest'aspetto.
Ma come gameplay non sono mai riuscito a digerirli, sarà che apprezzo di più i titoli Piranha bytes come rpg open world, a mio modesto parere di un'altra dimensione come sensazioni da gameplay (mentre di tutt'altra pasta ovviamente sono i titoli cd project per quel che riguarda storia e personaggio)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2020)

Già prenotato per PS4.

Volevo conservarlo sullo scaffale fino alla PS5, che prendo a metà o fine dell'anno prossimo, ma mi sarà impossibile resistere 
Ho comunque la PS4 PRO, quindi almeno la risoluzione decente ce l'ho.


----------



## vota DC (24 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il combat stavolta, che il gameplay tutto, abbia un peso ben maggiore rispetto ai Witcher, per la storia sappiamo già che sarà una sicurezza, il fatto che ci sia pure Keanu Reeves poi è una totale conferma sotto quest'aspetto.
> Ma come gameplay non sono mai riuscito a digerirli, sarà che apprezzo di più i titoli Piranha bytes come rpg open world, a mio modesto parere di un'altra dimensione come sensazioni da gameplay (mentre di tutt'altra pasta ovviamente sono i titoli cd project per quel che riguarda storia e personaggio)



I piranha bytes come sistema di combattimento sono il meglio del meglio tra gli rpg, non ho provato ELEX che è l'unico piranha bytes con ambientazione futuristica.
Ho visto i vari Deus Ex che non sono rpg al 100% ma genere stealth con moltissimi aspetti di rpg, presumo che con Cyberpunk essere fracassone sarà un approccio valido quanto essere furtivo.

Comunque ambientazione futuristica a parte sarà il primo gioco degli sviluppatori senza un personaggio ben definito. Perché Geralt un pochino lo potevi personalizzare però non potevi certo mettere che non sapeva usare decentemente una spada o che era incapace di distinguere un drowner da un ghoul.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Novembre 2020)

-16.
E chi riesce ad aspettare???


----------



## Lambro (24 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I piranha bytes come sistema di combattimento sono il meglio del meglio tra gli rpg, non ho provato ELEX che è l'unico piranha bytes con ambientazione futuristica.
> Ho visto i vari Deus Ex che non sono rpg al 100% ma genere stealth con moltissimi aspetti di rpg, presumo che con Cyberpunk essere fracassone sarà un approccio valido quanto essere furtivo.
> 
> Comunque ambientazione futuristica a parte sarà il primo gioco degli sviluppatori senza un personaggio ben definito. Perché Geralt un pochino lo potevi personalizzare però non potevi certo mettere che non sapeva usare decentemente una spada o che era incapace di distinguere un drowner da un ghoul.



Il primo Deus ex, quello di 15 anni fa se non sbaglio, era un grande capolavoro.
Quelli recenti li ho provati ma non mi hanno preso.
Il primo era un rpg tutto tondo perchè le scelte da fare erano fondamentali, il pg aveva approcci diversissimi alle varie situazioni.
Sui titoli Piranha cosa dire, per me sono i capolavori assoluti, non c'è stato gioco che nella mia vita mi abbia colpito così tanto negli ultimi 25 anni come Gothic. (prima solo e soltanto Ultima 7 mi fece quell'effetto).
I Bethesda li ho digeriti così e così, solo Morrowind mi è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


A maggior ragione, ho fatto bene a prenotarlo.  

Però, contattando lo staff di google (ho aderito alla promozione per avere Stadia gratis), potrei aspettare anche oltre il 20 dicembre. Peccato, ma secondo me ne è valsa la pena. Chi lo comprerà al day one?


----------



## Devil man (8 Dicembre 2020)

Già preordinato su Steam!! Monto una rx580 8gb sapphire nitro+ qualcuno sa dirmi se la grafica ultrà la reggerà bene ???


----------



## Hellscream (10 Dicembre 2020)

Visto ieri in live dagli OldGen (purtroppo non posso giocarci  ) Mi è sembrato un giocone per quel poco che ho visto...

Ma lo vedrò meglio oggi da Irina Meier


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Visto ieri in live dagli OldGen (purtroppo non posso giocarci  ) Mi è sembrato un giocone per quel poco che ho visto...
> 
> Ma lo vedrò meglio oggi da Irina Meier


C'è Himorta che lo sta giocando ora, idem Valentina Nappi  .


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è Himorta che lo sta giocando ora, idem Valentina Nappi  .


Sto guardando la live di Himorta, che sta creando il personaggio e se è donna si vede con le zizze nude  .


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Dicembre 2020)

io l'ho scaricato, come torno da lavoro mi faro mezz'oretta, poi milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attesa è finita. Manca poco per l'uscita di *Cyberpunk 2077*, l'attesissimo videogioco FPS open world sviluppato da CD Projekt RED, gli stessi di The Witcher, ed ambientato in una città futuristica nel 2077 come suggerisce il titolo del gioco stesso.
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077 sarà disponibile per le seguenti piattaforme: *PS4, Xbox One, PC e Stadia*. La data di uscita è fissata per il *10 dicembre 2020*.



Lo starei già giocando, se non fosse che tra circa una settimana devo presentare una relazione importante che mi sta portando via l'anima da settimane.
Se lo compro ora, non la chiuderò mai in tempo: meglio aspettare qualche giorno e fare quello che devo fare, mi conosco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lo sto giocando, per ora la grafica francamente é sotto le aspetattive (standard PS4, non la Pro). Ghosts of Tsushima era piu impressionante come qualita delle 'textures'. Sono solo al inizio ma ho avuto spesso l'impressione che la visuale era un po sfocata. Qualcun altro ha avuto un'impressione simile?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo sto giocando, per ora la grafica francamente é sotto le aspetattive (standard PS4, non la Pro). Ghosts of Tsushima era piu impressionante come qualita delle 'textures'. Sono solo al inizio ma ho avuto spesso l'impressione che la visuale era un po sfocata. Qualcun altro ha avuto un'impressione simile?



Su PS4 base purtroppo è una chiavica, riconosciuto da tutte le analisi in rete. Una conversione orrenda.

Su PS4 PRO molto meglio, sembra che sia a posto.
Su PS5 (modalità retrocompatibile con la PRO) gira in più a 60 fps, in attesa del vero aggiornamento "next-gen" nel 2021.

Io ho la PRO ma a questo punto attendo il 2021 e il vero aggiornamento, per quando avrò la PS5.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2020)

A questo punto staranno esultando quelli che lo hanno su PC. Io sono un caso a parte, lo testerò sì su PC ma su Stadia che userò per la prima volta e mi arriverà con il gioco  .


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ho letto un articolo su Everyeye che dice che, su Stadia, il gioco gira alla grandissima. Effettivamente questo video parla chiaro. Google potrebbe rilanciare alla grande la propria console, dopo il flop dello scorso anno. E, soprattutto, il fatto che abbiano curato il gioco più su Stadia che su PS4 e Xbox One, mi puzza un pò. In ogni caso, mi è arrivata la mail che la console mi arriva tra il 18 ed il 22 dicembre a 0 euro, come prevede la promozione di Cyberpunk 2077. Non vedo l'ora 





Ho visto poco fa dei video sulla versione PS4 e Xbox One. Che disastro! Texture inesistenti e le città sembrano fatte dai mattoncini lego. Siamo ai livelli di GTA V che è un gioco del 2013.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo su Everyeye che dice che, su Stadia, il gioco gira alla grandissima. Effettivamente questo video parla chiaro. Google potrebbe rilanciare alla grande la propria console, dopo il flop dello scorso anno. E, soprattutto, il fatto che abbiano curato il gioco più su Stadia che su PS4 e Xbox One, mi puzza un pò. In ogni caso, mi è arrivata la mail che la console mi arriva tra il 18 ed il 22 dicembre a 0 euro, come prevede la promozione di Cyberpunk 2077. Non vedo l'ora



Che tipo di promo è? Mi spiegheresti? Grazie mille!!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che tipo di promo è? Mi spiegheresti? Grazie mille!!


In pratica, se entro il 18 dicembre, prenoti Cyberpunk 2077 per Stadia, riceverai la console gratis precisamente un Controller Stadia e Chromecast Ultra che altrimenti costerebbero 99,99 euro. C'è da dire che la console è ad esaurimento scorte, così mi hanno detto quelli del servizio clienti google. Io non ho avuto problemi, in quanto ho ricevuto la mail con la key e poi ho aderito alla promozione (di cui abbiamo parlato anche nei primi post di questo topic, infatti così ho saputo di questa promozione) appena 2-3 giorni dopo che era stata aperta.

P.S: Ti ho inviato il link per MP.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2020)

Sony sta partendo con i rimborsi.


----------



## Goro (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ho preso la versione Stadia per la promozione del bundle, del gioco non ho particolare attesa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sony sta partendo con i rimborsi.



Sul serio?
Io lo ho comprato al Media World tedesco e sarei stracontento se fosse possibile ritornarlo. Normalmente una volta che hai aperto un videogioco sei fregato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sul serio?
> Io lo ho comprato al Media World tedesco e sarei stracontento se fosse possibile ritornarlo. Normalmente una volta che hai aperto un videogioco sei fregato.



Secondo me la mettono a posto con le patch, già ne sono uscite un paio. E' notizia che i dirigenti hanno anche fissato dei "premi natalizi" per gli sviluppatori che lavoreranno durante le feste per preparare i fix.
Certo la versione PS4 base resterà sempre la peggiore, ma credo che nel giro di un mese girerà quantomeno in un modo dignitoso.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me la mettono a posto con le patch, già ne sono uscite un paio. E' notizia che i dirigenti hanno anche fissato dei "premi natalizi" per gli sviluppatori che lavoreranno durante le feste per preparare i fix.
> Certo la versione PS4 base resterà sempre la peggiore, ma credo che nel giro di un mese girerà quantomeno in un modo dignitoso.


Io mi sono fatto una teoria del complotto. Hanno voluto favorire Google dopo il flop di Stadia. Dai, non è possibile un disastro grafico del genere. Sì, perchè la grafica è oggettivamente disastrosa rispetto a come ci veniva presentata.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sul serio?
> Io lo ho comprato al Media World tedesco e sarei stracontento se fosse possibile ritornarlo. Normalmente una volta che hai aperto un videogioco sei fregato.



Per le copie fisiche credo che si debba far riferimento al rivenditore (nel tuo caso mediaworld). Per Sony direttamente solo per chi lo acquista dallo store digitale.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto una teoria del complotto. Hanno voluto favorire Google dopo il flop di Stadia. Dai, non è possibile un disastro grafico del genere. Sì, perchè la grafica è oggettivamente disastrosa rispetto a come ci veniva presentata.



Semplicemente era un progetto troppo ambizioso e doveva essere direttamente nextgen. Infatti speriamo che la versione PS5 2021 sarà degna.
Poi tutto può essere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Semplicemente era un progetto troppo ambizioso e doveva essere direttamente nextgen. Infatti speriamo che la versione PS5 2021 sarà degna.
> Poi tutto può essere.



Sì è così, infatti su PS4 PRO gira in tutto altro modo.
Se ne sono sbattuti della versione di base, anche perché ormai l'hardware è datato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me la mettono a posto con le patch, già ne sono uscite un paio. E' notizia che i dirigenti hanno anche fissato dei "premi natalizi" per gli sviluppatori che lavoreranno durante le feste per preparare i fix.
> Certo la versione PS4 base resterà sempre la peggiore, ma credo che nel giro di un mese girerà quantomeno in un modo dignitoso.



Ieri ho giocato diverse ore con la versione 1.04...un disastro. Bug pesanti ovunque, livello grafico da PS3, framerate ben al di sotto di 20 fps, un crash totale e vari problemi seri. Cosi il mondo che hanno creato non ispira nemmeno un po.

Francamente a sto punto sto pensando di smettere a giocarlo finche non mi arriva una PS5 perche cosi veramente é un esperienza abbastanza orribile, nonostante un storytelling fantastico. Ho ancora da giocare Horizon Zero Dawn e potrei dare un secondo giro a RDR2 visto che da venerdi ho chiuso col lavoro per quest'anno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì è così, infatti su PS4 PRO gira in tutto altro modo.
> Se ne sono sbattuti della versione di base, anche perché ormai l'hardware è datato.



Comunque la PS4 e la Xbox base in circolazione sono tantissimi, non potevano farne a meno. Poi sulla mia PS4 normale Red Dead, Last Of Us, Ghosts of Tsushima, Assassin's Creed e anche Witicher sono tutti molto piu belli di Cyberpunk e funzionano a perfezione. 

Ho l'impressione cha CDPR ha voluto creare un gioco con una visuale straripante su PC e che a qualche punto hanno perso di vista le console, quando poi hanno voluto far funzionare il gioco su PS4 hanno visto che non funziona minimamente. Soluzione? Abbassare resolution, abbassare la popuation density (opzione manuale sul PC), ecc e nonostante tutto questo il gioco stenta comunque di funzionare su livello basilare.

Poi devo dire che anche se la grafica fosse migliore, il gioco non é lontanamente quello che hanno promesso. La Open World é abbastanza scarsa sotto alcuni punti di vista. NPCs non hanno alcune 'routines', non hanno alcuna vita organica nel mondo, non reagiscono a quel che succede e non ci puoi nemmeno interagire. In Red Dead, Ghosts of Tsushima o anche Witcher tutto cio é possibile. 
Praticamente la Open World che hanno creato é solo uno sfondo per la storia che raccontano, ma non una vera é propria Open World da esplorare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ieri ho giocato diverse ore con la versione 1.04...un disastro. Bug pesanti ovunque, livello grafico da PS3, framerate ben al di sotto di 20 fps, un crash totale e vari problemi seri. Cosi il mondo che hanno creato non ispira nemmeno un po.
> 
> Francamente a sto punto sto pensando di smettere a giocarlo finche non mi arriva una PS5 perche cosi veramente é un esperienza abbastanza orribile, nonostante un storytelling fantastico. Ho ancora da giocare Horizon Zero Dawn e potrei dare un secondo giro a RDR2 visto che da venerdi ho chiuso col lavoro per quest'anno.



Se aspetti fino a febbraio-marzo per la PS5 ci sarà proprio la VERA versione next-gen, non questa di adesso retrocompatibile con la PRO, dove ci saranno anche il ray tracing e le impostazioni a medio-massimo come sul PC.
Volevo prendere la PS5 la prossima estate, ma se mi fanno uscire una versione con le palle potrei capitolare e prenderla già questa primavera.



> Poi devo dire che anche se la grafica fosse migliore, il gioco non é lontanamente quello che hanno promesso. La Open World é abbastanza scarsa sotto alcuni punti di vista. NPCs non hanno alcune 'routines', non hanno alcuna vita organica nel mondo, non reagiscono a quel che succede e non ci puoi nemmeno interagire. In Red Dead, Ghosts of Tsushima o anche Witcher tutto cio é possibile.
> Praticamente la Open World che hanno creato é solo uno sfondo per la storia che raccontano, ma non una vera é propria Open World da esplorare.



Questo è abbastanza deludente da leggere. Da come lo descrivi (open world in funzione della narrazione ma non da esplorare) mi viene in mente Mafia, di cui ho anche giocato il remake recentemente, ma non è così che lo avevano pubblicizzato.
Certamente Red Dead 2 resterà su un pianeta distante anni luce per ancora tanti anni, l'open world vivo e dinamico che hanno creato è spaziale e fuori da questo mondo, però vista l'hype si sperava che si avvicinassero un po' al target fissato da Rockstar.

Però almeno la storia sembra bella, dopo Last of Us 2 che ha settato un livello narrativo esagerato le mie aspettative sono molto alte per gli AAA single player con storia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se aspetti fino a febbraio-marzo per la PS5 ci sarà proprio la VERA versione next-gen, non questa di adesso retrocompatibile con la PRO, dove ci saranno anche il ray tracing e le impostazioni a medio-massimo come sul PC.
> Volevo prendere la PS5 la prossima estate, ma se mi fanno uscire una versione con le palle potrei capitolare e prenderla già questa primavera.
> 
> 
> ...



Io francamente non sono cosi convinto che sara possibile prendere una PS5 in primavera....Se va avanti come in questi mesi ci vorra un vita per poterla prendere.


Guarda, ho giocato solo tipo 12 ore, ma l'impressione in questa prima parte del gioco é questa ed é anche quella che leggo in giro, poi ovviamente nessun si é fatto 30+ ore al momento e forse prima o poi qualcosa cambia. NPC sono li giusto per fare numero e non reagiscono come lo fanno ad esempio in Red Dead o GTAV dove un NPC ti puo anche puntare con la pistola se lo provochi. Le Open World di Rockstar rimangono di ben altro calibro (é che siano maledetti anche loro visto che non creano piu single player DLCs)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io francamente non sono cosi convinto che sara possibile prendere una PS5 in primavera....Se va avanti come in questi mesi ci vorra un vita per poterla prendere.
> 
> 
> Guarda, ho giocato solo tipo 12 ore, ma l'impressione in questa prima parte del gioco é questa ed é anche quella che leggo in giro, poi ovviamente nessun si é fatto 30+ ore al momento e forse prima o poi qualcosa cambia. NPC sono li giusto per fare numero e non reagiscono come lo fanno ad esempio in Red Dead o GTAV dove un NPC ti puo anche puntare con la pistola se lo provochi. Le Open World di Rockstar rimangono di ben altro calibro (é che siano maledetti anche loro visto che non creano piu single player DLCs)



Red Dead 2 mi fa piangere di gioia ogni volta che lo metto su... ci avrò fatto su più di 300 ore e ANCORA OGGI scopro particolari nuovi o vedo personaggi che fanno cose diverse.
Lo hanno programmato con qualche codice magico.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Semplicemente era un progetto troppo ambizioso e doveva essere direttamente nextgen. Infatti speriamo che la versione PS5 2021 sarà degna.
> Poi tutto può essere.


Beh, è stato pur sempre annunciato tanti anni fa e la grafica sembrava meglio allora. E qui non si parla neanche di grafica di poco al di sotto delle aspettative, ma di una roba indegna anche per la generazione uscente. Anche sulla PS4 PRO (che avevo tra l'altro, ma un anno fa un temporale schifoso me l'ha distrutta e poi ho comprato una slim) i risultati non sono entusiasmanti, seppur migliori rispetto alla PS4. La verità è che CD Projekt è troppo legata al PC, dopotutto solo nell'attuale decennio ha incominciato a pubblicare per altre piattaforme, al punto da tralasciare di brutto le versioni console. Non ho altre spiegazioni. Sarebbe stato più corretto, comunque, annunciarlo principalmente come titolo PS5 ed Xbox Series e magari fare uscire comunque i titoli PS4 ed Xbox One rendendo consapevoli gli utenti di tutti i limiti del caso, così facevi tante vendite ed evitavi molte polemiche.

God of War, The Last of Us 2, Red Dead Redemption 2, Half Life Alyx, tanto per citare dei titoli usciti negli scorsi mesi/anni danno la paga graficamente a Cyberpunk su PS4. Ed io non sono un purista della grafica, ma è un titolo che punta molto sul lato visivo e tra l'altro è molto deludente anche la mancanza del VR.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Guardate qui PS4 Pro vs PC. Vergognosi i grattacieli pixelati da lontano su PS4, roba da prendere a schiaffi gli sviluppatori. Per non parlare dei cali dei framerate, sempre su console.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2020)

Che caretteristiche tecniche sono consigliate per PC per giocare degnamente?


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guardate qui PS4 Pro vs PC. Vergognosi i grattacieli pixelati da lontano su PS4, roba da prendere a schiaffi gli sviluppatori. Per non parlare dei cali dei framerate, sempre su console.


E quello per PS4 pro dicono sia quello "decente". 
Ma quello uscito per PC è paragonabile a quello che uscirà per PS5?

Dovrei avere un PC che dovrebbe riuscire a gestirlo anche se non ho ben chiaro i requisiti per farlo girare decentemente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E quello per PS4 pro dicono sia quello "decente".
> Ma quello uscito per PC è paragonabile a quello che uscirà per PS5?
> 
> Dovrei avere un PC che dovrebbe riuscire a gestirlo anche se non ho ben chiaro i requisiti per farlo girare decentemente



Io lo ho giocato sulla PS4 normale e ti posso dire che sembra un gioco di PS3 o della prima fase della PS4. 
Graficamente non da nemmeno lontanamente l'impressione di essere un gioco del post 2017.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io lo ho giocato sulla PS4 normale e ti posso dire che sembra un gioco di PS3 o della prima fase della PS4.
> Graficamente non da nemmeno lontanamente l'impressione di essere un gioco del post 2017.


Tra l'altro oltre ai numerosi cali di framerate, si parla anche di crash come dimostrano vari video di youtube. Insomma raga, pur non avendolo provato personalmente, è chiaramente da sconsigliare al momento l'acquisto delle versioni console (Stadia a parte di cui ne parlano tutti bene ed i video sul tubo lo dimostrano e puoi pure aumentare il framerate però al costo di ridurre un pò il dettaglio grafico), specie PS4, a meno che non abbiate una PS5 anche se sarebbe meglio aspettare la conversione ad hoc a questo punto.




La grafica della versione PS4  .


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E quello per PS4 pro dicono sia quello "decente".
> Ma quello uscito per PC è paragonabile a quello che uscirà per PS5?
> 
> Dovrei avere un PC che dovrebbe riuscire a gestirlo anche se non ho ben chiaro i requisiti per farlo girare decentemente



Quello per pc può battere tranquillamente la versione ps5. Dipende da cosa hai nel pc. Probabilmente dalla 2070 in su seimalmeno pari alla ps5


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Quello per pc può battere tranquillamente la versione ps5. Dipende da cosa hai nel pc. Probabilmente dalla 2070 in su seimalmeno pari alla ps5


No mi sono fermato alla 1070... Infatti sono indeciso se prenderlo per PC ho attendere e prenderlo più avanti per PS5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2020)

Scuse dei CDPR e istruzioni per il rimborso, con indirizzo e-mail per richiederlo.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> No mi sono fermato alla 1070... Infatti sono indeciso se prenderlo per PC ho attendere e prenderlo più avanti per PS5.



settimana prossima lo provero su un pc secondario dove ho un 1060. ti faccio sapere la qualita, anche se non ho la ps5. (ho un altro pc con la 3080)


----------



## kekkopot (14 Dicembre 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> settimana prossima lo provero su un pc secondario dove ho un 1060. ti faccio sapere la qualita, anche se non ho la ps5. (ho un altro pc con la 3080)


Se riesci mi faresti un favore 

Ho visto qualche video youtube dove la configurazione utilizzata (CPU, RAM, ecc.) era inferiore a quella che ho nel mio PC ed in comune avevamo la 1070.
In 1080p (la risoluzione massima a cui potrò giocare visto che il mio TV è FULL HD) in qualità grafica ultra faceva mediamente sui 40FPS e in modalità high ne faceva mediamente 60.
Quindi a giudicare da quel video sembrerebbe un'esperienza discretamente soddisfacente.

Però avere un confronto reale sarebbe più affidabile di un video di youtube


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cos'è? La versione di GTA V ambientato del futuro?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Leggendo dei commenti inglesi nel video di Youtube che ho postato sopra sul crash durante il gioco, c'è chi dice che crasha anche su PS5.


----------



## nik10jb (14 Dicembre 2020)

Io ci sto giocando su Stadia (da pc) e mi ci sto trovando bene, nessun crash e 4/5 bug visivi ma niente di più. Oggi mi è pure arrivato il pacchetto Stadia premiere. Da quanto ho capito usando la chromecast la qualità è superiore rispetto a giocarci da browser pc


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Io ci sto giocando su Stadia (da pc) e mi ci sto trovando bene, nessun crash e 4/5 bug visivi ma niente di più. Oggi mi è pure arrivato il pacchetto Stadia premiere. Da quanto ho capito usando la chromecast la qualità è superiore rispetto a giocarci da browser pc


Sì su Stadia ne parlano tutti bene. Grazie della testimonianza, che conferma quanto detto dai recensori, però avere delle prove qui sul forum è sempre la cosa migliore  .

Ah si può giocare già su browser? Non lo sapevo. Si vede bene da lì o ci sono particolari cali di dettaglio grafico e/o di framerate?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto, per giusta informazione, metto nel post principale le problematiche relative alle versioni console. Mi sembra doveroso.

Edit, ecco il messaggio che ho messo sul post principale:
*ATTENZIONE: Stando ai pareri di recensori, video online ed anche utenti di questo forum, le versioni PS4 ed Xbox One presentano vari bug, ad esempio "crash" durante il gioco, e difetti grafici, in particolare sulla console Sony. Mentre, sempre in riferimento alle fonti citate precedentemente, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi per le versioni PC e Stadia. In futuro, probabilmente, verranno rilasciate delle patch per risolvere questi problemi.

Chi ha già comprato il gioco per PS4 e Xbox One rimanendone deluso e non vuole aspettare le patch correttive, può richiedere il rimborso entro il 21 dicembre 2020. Il team di sviluppo CD Projekt Red ha rilasciato un comunicato, al fine di aiutare i videogiocatori ad essere rimborsati.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Dicembre 2020)

Per giocarlo decentemente in 1080p su PC vi serve come minimo una GTX 1060 6GB o meglio ancora una RX 580 8GB.
Sul mercato dell'usato si trovano intorno ai 150 euro, nulla di inaccessibile (siamo circa sul livello di PS4 pro con queste specifiche)
Per una bella esperienza 1080p, 1660 super. 
Per un'esperienza ottima in 1080p, RTX 2060 super.

Se volete di fatto dominare il 1080p e spingervi ad un buon 1440, allora la RTX 2070 Super è la scheda che cercate (secondo me al momento il meglio in rapporto qualità prezzo che il mercato ha da offrire).

Con una RTX 2080 super, avete una buonissima esperienza in 1440, che diventa ottima con buon raytracing con la 2080 ti.

Per il 4k, partite dalla 2080ti per una esperienza media con poco RT, per passare a 3080 per una buona esperienza con buon RT e 3090 per un'esperienza ottima (ma non perfetta)


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per giocarlo decentemente in 1080p su PC vi serve come minimo una GTX 1060 6GB o meglio ancora una RX 580 8GB.
> Sul mercato dell'usato si trovano intorno ai 150 euro, nulla di inaccessibile (siamo circa sul livello di PS4 pro con queste specifiche)
> Per una bella esperienza 1080p, 1660 super.
> Per un'esperienza ottima in 1080p, RTX 2060 super.
> ...



OT: Certo che in un paese dove tutti piangono il morto fa specie pensare ci sia qualcuno che ha 7-800 euro da investire per comprare componenti PC per giocare ai videogiochi...
Fine OT


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> OT: Certo che in un paese dove tutti piangono il morto fa specie pensare ci sia qualcuno che ha 7-800 euro da investire per comprare componenti PC per giocare ai videogiochi...
> Fine OT



Alla fine è una passione come tante altre.
Chi lo fa, ha i soldi per farlo.
Non è troppo dissimile che comprare un cellulare da 500 euro.
Io di solito compro raramente articoli tecnologici, ma quando lo faccio voglio il meglio.
Preferisco spendere 500 euro oggi e non pensarci più per 3-4 anni che spenderne 100 e avere problemi tra qualche mese


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine è una passione come tante altre.
> Chi lo fa, ha i soldi per farlo.
> Non è troppo dissimile che comprare un cellulare da 500 euro.
> Io di solito compro raramente articoli tecnologici, ma quando lo faccio voglio il meglio.
> Preferisco spendere 500 euro oggi e non pensarci più per 3-4 anni che spenderne 100 e avere problemi tra qualche mese



Concordo, e non dico per te che magari la roba te la compri..penso a migliaia di ragazzini che si fanno comprare dai genitori ste cose...ripeto, io non sono mai contro il consumo in se; ma mi rendo sempre più conto che tanti oggi pensano che dei "lussi" siano diventati beni primari ecco..richiudo OT


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine è una passione come tante altre.
> Chi lo fa, ha i soldi per farlo.
> Non è troppo dissimile che comprare un cellulare da 500 euro.
> Io di solito compro raramente articoli tecnologici, ma quando lo faccio voglio il meglio.
> Preferisco spendere 500 euro oggi e non pensarci più per 3-4 anni che spenderne 100 e avere problemi tra qualche mese



Ma infatti, anche io non spendo nulla in stupidate ma compro una chitarra da 4K€. Son passioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, anche io non spendo nulla in stupidate ma compro una chitarra da 4K€. Son passioni.



Eh, io la spesa "grossa" sto pensando di farla con l'anno nuovo, per farmi un regalone dopo tutte ste delusioni del Covid.
Un bel Mazda Miata MX5 metà anni 90, 4-5k più qualcosina per metterla a posto... e poi chi mi vede più?


----------



## nik10jb (15 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì su Stadia ne parlano tutti bene. Grazie della testimonianza, che conferma quanto detto dai recensori, però avere delle prove qui sul forum è sempre la cosa migliore  .
> 
> Ah si può giocare già su browser? Non lo sapevo. Si vede bene da lì o ci sono particolari cali di dettaglio grafico e/o di framerate?



Si, si può giocare anche da browser. Io ho giocato diversi giochi su stadia, tutti da pc. basta andare sulla pagina web di stadia, fare l'accesso e poi sul catalogo dei giochi posseduti. e si può iniziare a giocare. Io qualche mese fa avevo una qualità grafica non ottima (nel mio appartamento ho la gigabit quindi non era un problema di connessione) però ormai negli ultimi mesi non ho più avuto questo tipo di problema. L'unica cosa mi sembra che se si gioca via browser PC la risoluzione massima a cui si può giocare è a 1080, mentre con la chromecast si può arrivare anche a 4k.
Su cyberpunk sono andato a vedere le impostazioni grafiche e tra le diverse opzioni c'è anche la scelta tra la modalità "prestazioni" e quella "cinematografica", insomma se uno preferisce avere il max dei fps o la qualità grafica migliore. Io sto giocando con la modalità prestazione e non ho notato cali di di framerate particolari. 

PS: questi ultimi due giorni sono stato a casa dei miei genitori, dove non c'è la fibra ma ho potuto giocare Cyberpunk prima su un portatile vecchio di 11 anni e poi sulla tv via chromecast, usando come connessione l'hotspot del telefono (Iliad 4G). E anche qui la giocabilità è stata ottima.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Si, si può giocare anche da browser. Io ho giocato diversi giochi su stadia, tutti da pc. basta andare sulla pagina web di stadia, fare l'accesso e poi sul catalogo dei giochi posseduti. e si può iniziare a giocare. Io qualche mese fa avevo una qualità grafica non ottima (nel mio appartamento ho la gigabit quindi non era un problema di connessione) però ormai negli ultimi mesi non ho più avuto questo tipo di problema. L'unica cosa mi sembra che se si gioca via browser PC la risoluzione massima a cui si può giocare è a 1080, mentre con la chromecast si può arrivare anche a 4k.
> Su cyberpunk sono andato a vedere le impostazioni grafiche e tra le diverse opzioni c'è anche la scelta tra la modalità "prestazioni" e quella "cinematografica", insomma se uno preferisce avere il max dei fps o la qualità grafica migliore. Io sto giocando con la modalità prestazione e non ho notato cali di di framerate particolari.
> 
> PS: questi ultimi due giorni sono stato a casa dei miei genitori, dove non c'è la fibra ma ho potuto giocare Cyberpunk prima su un portatile vecchio di 11 anni e poi sulla tv via chromecast, usando come connessione l'hotspot del telefono (Iliad 4G). E anche qui la giocabilità è stata ottima.


Wow! Google, quindi, con la promozione di Cyberpunk 2077 si è riscattata alla grande dal floppone dell'anno scorso con l'uscita di Stadia, visto che il gioco funziona meglio di tutte le altre versioni per console. Stando alle mail che mi sono arrivate, Stadia mi dovrebbe arrivare tra il 16 ed il 18. Speriamo rispettino i tempi che non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Wow! Google, quindi, con la promozione di Cyberpunk 2077 si è riscattata alla grande dal floppone dell'anno scorso con l'uscita di Stadia, visto che il gioco funziona meglio di tutte le altre versioni per console. Stando alle mail che mi sono arrivate, Stadia mi dovrebbe arrivare tra il 16 ed il 18. Speriamo rispettino i tempi che non vedo l'ora.



Poi dicci la tua esperienza!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Poi dicci la tua esperienza!


Assolutamente! 

Vi ricordo, a chi non lo ancora comprato, di visionare il primo post di questo topic viste le problematiche del gioco sulle console PS4 e Xbox One.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Arrivato Stadia. Premetto che ci ho messo 2 ore per installare Chromecast Ultra, semplicemente perchè non uso tablet e ne ho preso uno vecchio che si doveva prima aggiornare per se e poi ho installato le app che servono per configurare la console ed il controller.

Partiamo dalla grafica. L'ho giocato in modalità framerate, che è la modalità predefinita e non è neanche la massima risoluzione e l'ho trovato visivamente eccezionale. Ci sono rarissimi cali di framerate, dovuti più che altro al fatto che è comunque Stadia funziona in streaming ma non sono per nulla fastidiosi, durano un secondo ad esser buoni e nella prima giocata solo due volte li ho trovati. Le sparatorie, al momento, le ho provate solo su tutorial e non ho riscontrato rallentamenti. Sto giocando alla modalità vita di strada, la trama sembra promettere bene. Mi sono fermato dopo il tutorial per vedere la partita della Juve e tifare contro ovviamente.

Ho riscontrato due pecche al momento: una è il sistema di controllo. Forse, il gioco, è un pò troppo complesso per giocarlo con il joystick specie le parti dell'hacking. Se volete vivere la migliore esperienza cercate di giocarlo su PC con mouse e tastiera, scheda video permettendo. Secondo: grosso spreco l'assenza del supporto del VR. Il gioco, per come è strutturato, non è adatto, dii più alla realtà virtuale. Speriamo che gli sviluppatori ci pensino in futuro, con una patch magari. Il parere, al momento, è molto positivo e come dicevano le recensioni, sembra funzionare alla grande su Stadia.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Provato su PC, sempre tramite Stadia. Che bomba!  

Molto meglio tra l'altro che su tv con joystick, penso proprio continuerò a giocarlo da Chrome. È un misto tra GTA e Half Life a tema cyberpunk.


----------



## nik10jb (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Provato su PC, sempre tramite Stadia. Che bomba!
> 
> Molto meglio tra l'altro che su tv con joystick, penso proprio continuerò a giocarlo da Chrome. È un misto tra GTA e Half Life a tema cyberpunk.



Ah quindi ti è arrivato il bundle. Comuqnue anche io preferisco a giocarlo con mouse e tastiera. Solo per qualche gioco preferisco il pad. Ho giocato e finito con mouse e tastiera anche Dark Souls 1, però poi il 2° e il 3° li ho giocati con il pad 
Comuqnue il controller di stadia si può usare anche con pc, ma attualmente solo tramite cavo (non funziona il collegamento via bluetooth).
A me per ora sta piacendo molto cyberpunk! il problema è che quando vado ad un obiettivo di una missione incontro altre cento cose da fare e mi perdo per night city


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2020)

Sony ha rimosso Cyberpunk dallo store. Che mazzata


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Su Stadia in queste ultime giocate su PC (in tv ho provato solo una volta ed è andato benino) mi lagga abbastanza spesso. Penso però che sia dovuto al segnale wi fi che non è stabile ed oscilla a volte al di sotto 100%, seppur tale segnale sia buono per le altre cose. Mi sono mandato a comprare su amazon un estensore wifi usb netgear che, stando ai commenti, è una bomba. Vi farò sapere!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Aggiornamento sulla mia esperienza con Cyberpunk 2077 su Stadia. Per chi ha riscontrato lag frequenti su Chrome, come me, consiglio di giocare sul browser Chrome Canary, che è una nightly build per gli sviluppatori. Una volta sul browser, disabilitate l'accelerazione hardware e poi giocate tranquillamente. Va molto meglio.

Non dimenticate, inoltre, di aprire le porte 44700 - 44899 (TCP/UDP) sul vostro modem. Per ora, mi sto trovando bene ed ho le impostazioni massime con modalità grafica (più dettagli a discapito del framerate).


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Allora vi aggiorno per quanto riguarda le prestazioni su Stadia. Preciso che ho una connessione in fibra TIM ed uso il wifi. Il gioco con chromecast ultra sulla mia tv va bene, mentre su PC (il mio è un MSI con scheda grafica NVIDIA Geforce GTX 16 Series) a 1080p, sia su edge che su chrome ogni tanto lagga. Testerò il gioco a 720p e vi farò sapere, ma penso che in quel caso filerà liscio, mi auguro.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ribadisco ufficialmente e quest'esperienza la stanno avendo anche altri leggendo su youtube: Cyberpunk 2077 su Stadia va benissimo, ma SOLO su Chromecast Ultra. Su PC, specie a 1080p, lagga sia con Edge che con Chrome, poi ci sono dei palliativi tipo con Canary, Chromium dove va meglio ma la definizione è ovviamente più bassa anche se imposti 1080p. 

Non fidatevi di siti come everyeye che dice che su Stadia va bene anche con un PC scarso, perchè NON è così, almeno per chi usa il wi fi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente ci sono riuscito a farlo girare senza lag! Allora, ho fatto così. Ho collegato via wireless il mio modem Tim ad un TP-Link che ho comprato qualche anno fa ma che non ho quasi mai utilizzato, dopodichè ho collegato quest'ultimo a Chromecast Ultra (che è da distinguere dal Chromecast normale che NON ha ingresso ethernet) con il cavo ethernet. Con il wi fi e con il solo modem Tim, anche su Chromecast mi laggava, purtroppo, mentre ora va una meraviglia.

In pratica, Cyberpunk 2077 su Stadia lo consiglio solo se siete sicuri di giocare via ethernet, perchè pretende un segnale stabilissimo e potente al massimo. Ah dimenticavo, la definizione a 1080p su Chromecast Ultra, che è quello che ho io in quanto l'ho preso tramite la famigerata promozione, è una BOMBA!


----------

